# Where to buy raw cows milk & goats milk online?



## angelamclamb (Jul 31, 2003)

Does anyone have any resources to raw cow or goats milk online that isn't too expensive? It is illegal in NC so I will need to look outside of NC. Closer to NC the better for shipping cost reasons. TIA


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

I suggest you go to realmilk.com and check the states near you and start calling the farmers. I know some will ship.


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Also, in North Carolina you *CAN* purchase raw milk "Only for animal consumption" - so def. check out the link posted above as there ARE sources right in NC for raw milk sold "for pets".


----------



## angelamclamb (Jul 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MiaPia* 
Also, in North Carolina you *CAN* purchase raw milk "Only for animal consumption" - so def. check out the link posted above as there ARE sources right in NC for raw milk sold "for pets".









All the ones listed are too far away, like hours away except for one that I did go to a couple weeks ago and will not be going back. Words can not accurately describe the shape those goats were in and the shelter they had (or rather didn't have). It was "udderly" disgusting. I hate it for those goats!

Two words "oozing sores" is a sign of serious disease/infection. ewwww

That's why I was looking for some that would ship that were not too far from NC due to shipping cost.


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

OMG - that is just terrible about the poor goats! Is there someone you can report the abuse to?


----------



## Stormyknitter (Aug 8, 2013)

We're in central Florida, and we are allowed to sell raw goat milk "for animal use only". We also have some cheese...


----------



## Stormyknitter (Aug 8, 2013)

UGH!! Call animal control and your state Agriculture board. That farm needs to be dealt with!!


----------



## JGMS (Jan 20, 2014)

I am living in Lake Wales, Central Florida and have beentrying to find a farm close enough. Desperately need some goat's milk.


----------

